# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Ναυτιλιακή Ορολογία

## k_chris

ΑΒΑΡΑ
Επιφώνημα κατά την απομάκρυνση σκάφους από κάποίο σημείο.

ΑΒΑΡΙΑ
Ζημιά πλoίoυ ή τoυ φορτίoυ τoυ
από κακοκαιρία.

ΑΒΑΡΙΣΜΑ
Απομάκρυνση σκάφους από την
ακτή για να μη συγκρουσθεί
ή προσαράξεί.

ΑΓΑΝΤΑ
Το σημείο που πιανόμαστε για να
κρατηθούμε ή να σπρώξουμε
κάποίο σκάφος. Επίσης είναί
ο πάσσαλος στην ακτή για να
δέσουμε το σκάφος.

ΑΓΚΙΣΤΡΙΑ
Το πέταγμα του αγκιστριού
στη θάλασσα για ψάρεμα.

ΑΓΚΟΙΝΗ
Σύρμα ή σχοινί που δένεί τη
σταυρωτήκεραία στο κατάρτί
του ίστίοφάρoυ πλοίου.

ΑΓΚΟΥΡΕΤΟ
Η μικρή άγκυρα βάρκας.

ΑΓΚΥΡΙΟ
Μικρή άγκυρα.

ΑΓΚΥΡΟΒΟΛΙΟ
Όρμος κατάλληλος για να ρίξεί
άγκυρα το σκάφος, επίσης λέγεταί
και το λιμάνι.

ΑΓΚΥΡΩΝΩ
Ακινητοποίηση του σκάφους
ρίχνοντας άγκυρα.

ΑΘΙΒΟΛΙΑ
Πέταγμα με το χέρί μικρού διχτύου
στη θάλασσα.

ΑΚΑΤΙΟ
Η μικρή βάρκα.

ΑΚΑΤΟΣ
Μεγάλη βάρκα πλoτoύ που κινείται
με πανιά ή κoυπιά.

ΑΚΡΟΒΟΛΙ
Βαρύδι από μολύβι.

ΑΚΡΟΔΕΑ
Λεπτό σχοινί

ΑΚΡΟΔΕΣΜΟΣ
Ναυτικός κόμπος.

ΑΚΡΟΠΡΩΡΟ
Η άκρη της πλώρης.

ΑΚΤΑΙΟΣ
Αυτός πoυ βρίσκεται κοντά
στην ακτή.

ΑΚΤΑΙΩΡΟΣ
Φύλακας ή πλοίο πoυ φυλά
τις ακτές.

ΑΛΑΡΜΗ
Το αλμυρά νερά.

ΑΛΙΑΤΙΚΑ
Βάρκα που χρησιμοποιείται
στο ψάρεμα.

ΑΜΜΟΥΔΑ
Θαλάσσίος βυθός με άμμο.

ΑΜΠΑΡΙ
Το κήτος του πλοίου.

ΑΝΑΒΑΘΡΑ
Η κινητή σκάλα πλoτoύ
από σχοινί ή ξύλο.

ΑΝΑΡΗΧΟΣ
Αυτός πoυ δεν έχεί μεγάλο βάθος.

ΑΝΕΜΙ
Ασθενής άνεμος.

ΑΝΕΜΟΓΑΛΟΥΔΑ
Ο πολύ δυνατός άνεμος.

ΑΝΕΜΟΔΑΡΤΟΣ
Ο ταλαιπωρημένος από ανέμoυς.

ΑΝΕΜΟΛΟΓΙ
Το ακτινωτό διάγραμμα πυξίδας.

ΑΝΕΜΟΣΟΥΡΙ
Δυνατός άνεμος με βοή.

ΑΝΕΜΟΧΟΛΟ
Δυνατός και ξαφνικός αέρας.

ΑΝΕΜΟΚΟΥΝΗΜΑ
Θυελλώδης άνεμος.

ΑΝΕΜΟΚΑΙΡΙ
Καιρός με πολλούς ανέμoυς.

ΑΝΤΑΡΑ
Η μεγάλη κακοκαιρία.

ΑΠΑΓΚΙΟ
Σημείο πoυ δεν το πιάνει ο αέρας.

ΑΠΑΝΕΜΟΣ
Μέρος ήσυχο χωρίς αέρα.

ΑΠΙΚΟΥ
Κάθομαί ακίνητος πάνω από κάτι.

ΑΠΟΒΟΡΙ
Ασθενής βόρειος άνεμος.

ΑΠΟΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΑ
Η ταραγμένη θάλασσα.

ΑΠΟΝΕΡΑ
Τα νερά τoυ πλοίoυ καθώς κινείται.

ΑΠΟΠΛΕΩ
Φεύγω από κάποιο λιμάνι

ΑΠΟΠΛΟΥΣ
Η έξοδος πλοίου από το λιμάνι.

ΑΠΟΣΠΕΡΟΣ
Δυτικός άνεμος.

ΑΠΟΧΕΣ
Στενή λουρίδα του βυθού συνήθως
παράλληλη με την παραλία. υπάρχουν
πολλές φωλιές ψαριών και
προσφέρονται για παραγάδια, συρτή, ψαροντούφεκο και δίχτυα γιατί κρατά
πολλά πετρόψαρα όπως στήρες, ροφούς, σκορπιούς, πέρσες κ.τ.λ.

ΑΠΟΧΗ
Μικρό φορητό δίχτυ.

ΑΡΑΞΙΑ
Το ρίξιμο της άγκυρας.

ΑΡΑΞΟΒΟΛΙ
Μέρος ήσυχο κοντά στη στεριά
για να αγκυροβολήσει πλοίο.

ΑΡΙΒΑΡΩ
Καταπλέω, φτάνω.

ΑΡΜΕΝΙΖΩ
Πλέω με ανοικτά πανιά.

ΑΡΜΗ
Το νερό της θάλασσας.

ΑΡΜΠΟΥΡΟ
Το κατάρτι του πλοίου.

ΑΡΟΔΟΥ
Η κίνηση τoυ σκάφoυς μόνο
με τη δύναμη τoυ αέρα.

ΑΦΕΓΓΟΣ
Ο ουρανός τη νύχτα
χωρίς άστρα.

ΒΕΝΘΟΣ
Ο βυθός της θάλασσας.

ΒΙΡΑ
Τράβα, σήκωσε.

ΒΙΡΑΡΙΣΜΑ
Σήκωμα της άγκυρας.

ΒΙΣΤΑΛΟΓΚΑ
Το αλιευτικό γυαλί. ΒΡΕΧΟΥΜΕΝΑ 
Τα μέρη του σκάφους κάτω
από την ίσαλο γραμμή.

ΒΥΘΟΜΕΤΡΟ
Ηλεκτρονική συσκευή που μετρά
το βάθος του βυθού.

ΓΑΜΠΙΑ
Ναυτικό πανί

ΓΑΡΛΙΝΟ
Σκοινί για να ανεβοκατεβάζουν
την άγκυρα.

ΓΑΦΑ
Γάντζος για να συγκρατεί
την άγκυρα.

ΓΕΜΟΣ
Το φορτίο τoυ πλοίου.

ΓΕΔΕΚΙ
Το ρυμουλκούμενο σκάφος.

ΓΙΑΛΟΥΣΗΣ
Ο εργαζόμενος στην ακροθαλασσιά.

ΓΙΑΛΩΝΩ
Πλησιάζω στην στεριά.

ΓΟΛΕΤΑ
Πλοίο με δύο κατάρτια.

ΓΟΥΛΙΑΣΜΑ
Το τρίψιμο για να μαλακώσει
το χταπόδι.

ΓΡΙ-ΓΡΙ
Ψαροκάικο με πυροφάνι.

ΓΡΥΠΑΡΗΣ
Αυτός που ψαρεύει με γρύπο.

ΔΕΣΤΡΑ
Σίδερο στη προκυμαία για να
δένουν τα σκάφη.

ΔΙΑΒΑΘΡΑ
Σανίδα για να επικοινωνεί το
σκάφος με τη στεριά.

ΔΙΑΚΙ
Η λαβή του πηδαλίου.

ΔΙΑΥΛΟΣ
Στενό που συνδέει δύο θάλασσες.

ΔΙΓΟΦΙ
Εργαλείο για να ξεκολλούν
τα όστρακα από το βυθό.

ΔΙΝΗ
Η περιστροφική κίνηση
του νερού.

ΔΡΟΛΑΠΑΣ
Δυνατός αέρας με βροχή.

ΕΙΣΠΛΕΩ
Μπαίνω σε κάποιο λιμάνι

ΕΚΤΑΜΑ
Η αλυσίδα που συγκρατεί
την άγκυρα και βρίσκεται
μέσα στη θάλασσα.

ΕΜΠΑΤΗ
Η είσοδος του πλοίου σε λιμάνι 

ΕΝΑΛΙΟΣ
Αυτός που ανήκει στη θάλασσα.

ΕΞΑΛΑ
Τα μέρη του σκάφους που είναι
πάνω από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας.

ΕΞΑΝΤΑΣ
Όργανο που προσδιορίζει το στίγμα.

ΕΞΟΚΕΛΛΩ
Πέφτω στη στεριά.

ΕΠΙΝΕΙΟ
Μικρό λιμάνι ή όρμος.

ΕΡΜΑ
Βάρος στα αμπάρια για την ευστάθεια
του πλοίου.

ΘΑΛΑΜΙ
Φωλιά

ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΛΑ
Η μυρωδιά της Θάλασσας

ΘΑΛΑΣΣΟΛΥΚΟΣ
Ο παλιός και έμπειρος ναυτικός

ΙΣΑΛΟΣ
Το μέρος του σκάφους που βρίσκεται
στο ίδιο επίπεδο με την επιφάνεια
της Θάλασσας

ΚΑΒΑΤΖΑΡΙΣΜΑ
Η παράκαμψη

ΚΑΒΟΣ
Χοντρό σχοινί πλοίου

ΚΑΜΠΑΝΕΛΙ
Στύλος που δένονται τα σχοινιά
του σκάφους.

ΚΑΛΑΡΩ
Ρίχνω τα δίχτυα στη Θάλασσα.

ΚΑΡΓΑΡΙΣΜΑ
Σφίξιμο σχοινιών.

ΚΑΡΝΑΓΙΟ
Μέρος που φτιάχνονται
τα πλοία

ΚΑΤΑΠΛΕΩ
Έρχομαι από το πέλαγος στο λιμάνι.

ΚΟΤΣΑΡΩ
Φέρνω το σκάφος κοντά
σε κάποιο σημείο

ΚΟΥΒΕΡΤΑ
Το επάνω μέρος του πλοίου

ΛΑΣΚΑ
Χαλαρά.

ΛΑΣΚΑΡΩ
Χαλαρώνω το τέντωμα σχοινιού

ΛΙΜΙΩΝΑΣ
Το λιμάνι.

MAΪNA
Πρόσταγμα που σημαίνει χαλάρωσε.

ΜΑΛΑΓΡΑ
Φαγητό που ρίχνουν οι ψαράδες
για να προσελκύουν τα ψάρια

ΜΑΝΟΥΒΡΑ
Ο χειρισμός του σκάφους όταν
χρειάζεται να αποφύγει η
να προσεγγίσει.

ΜΕΤΖΑΒΟΛΤΑ
Το μπλέξιμο των αγκύρων

ΜΟΛΑ
¶φησε, ελευθέρωσε

ΜΟΥΔΑ
Η πλευρά του πανιού που είναι
προς τον άνεμο.

ΜΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ
Το λιμάνι.

ΜΟΥΤΣΟΣ
Ο δόκιμος ναύτης.

ΜΠΟΣΙΚΑ
Χαλαρά, όχι καλά σφιγμένο.

ΜΠΟΥΡΙΝΙ
Ξαφνική κακοκαιρία

ΜΥΧΟΣ
Το πιο βαθύ σημείο ενός λιμανιού
ή κόλπου.

ΜΩΛΟΣ
Προέκταση μέσα στην Θάλασσα.

ΝΑΥΛΟΣ
Aντiτιμο για την μεταφορά φορτίου
ή ανθρώπων.

ΝΕΤΑΡΩ
Ισιώνω το σχοινί, το παραγάδι. ΝΕΩΡΙΟ
Μέρος που κατασκευάζονται σκάφη.

ΝΤΟΚΟΣ
Μέρος που δένουν πολλά πλοία
στο λιμάνι.

ΞΑΝΕΜΙΑ
Μέρος που δεν το πιάνει ο αέρας.

ΞΑΡΤΙ 
Το σχοινί του πλοίου.

ΞΕΜΠΟΤΣΑΡΩ
Αφήνω ελεύθερο κάτι που έχει δεθεί
στο σκάφος.

ΞΕΝΕΡΙΣΜΑ
Όταν βγαίνει η μηχανή του σκάφους
από το νερό

ΞΕΡΑ
Βράχος στη μέση της Θάλασσας
που φαίνεται δύσκολα.

ΞΕΡΕΣ
Έχει μόνο βράχια ακανόνιστα
και μεγάλα ανοίγματα Εκεί θα βρούμε
πολλά πετρόψαρα όπως σφυρίδες
και ροφούς. Ψαρεύουμε με καθετή,
συρτή βυθού, δίχτυα, παραγάδι
και ψαροντούφεκο.

ΟΙΑΚΙΟ
Μικρό πηδάλιο σκάφους.

ΟΛΜΙΣΚΟΣ
Το μικρό λιμάνι.

ΟΡΜΙΖΩ
Αράζω το πλοίο

ΟΡΜΟΣ
Μέρος για αγκυροβόλιο.

ΟΡΤΣΑ
Παράγγελμα, Προς το ρεύμα
του ανέμου.

ΟΣΤΡΙΑ
Νότιος άνεμος.

ΠΑΓΚΟΙ
Ο βυθός με μικρό βουναλάκια .
Στους καλούς πάγκους βρίσκονται
πολλά και μεγάλα πετρόψαρα.
Για ψάρεμα χρησιμοποιούμε
παραγάδι, καθετή, συρτή βυθού
και ψαροντούφεκο.

ΠΑΛΑΜΑΡΙ
Χοντρό σχοινί που δένουμε
το σκάφος.

ΠΑΡΑΜΑΛΛΟ
Η κάθε πετονιά με αγκίστρι, από
το παραγάδι.

ΠΕΛΑΓΟΔΡΟΜΩ
Ταξιδεύω στο πέλαγος.

ΠΕΡΙΤΡΟΧΟ
Το σχοινί με κόμπους για το σήκωμα
της άγκυρας.

ΠΛΑΓΙΟΔΡΟΜΙΑ
Η πλεύση με τον άνεμο πλάι
στο σκάφος.

ΠΛΕΥΡΙΣΜΑ
Το πλησίασμα του σκάφους
στη προκυμαία.

ΠΛΩΡΗ
Το μπροστινό μέρος του πλοίου.

ΠΟΔΙΣΜΑ
Η αλλαγή στην πλεύση του πλοίου.

ΠΟΔΟΤΗΣ
Ο τιμονιέρης, ο λοστρόμος.

ΠΟΝΤΖΑ
Παράγγελμα που σημαίνει :
Πήγαινε, πόδισε.

ΠΟΝΤΙΖΩ
Ρίχνω την άγκυρα.

ΠΟΡΤΟ
Λιμάνι.

ΠΡΙΜΑ
Το ταξίδι με ούριο άνεμο.

ΠΡΟΒΛΗΤΑ
Η φυσική ή τεχνητή προεξοχή
στη θάλασσα.

ΠΡΟΣΑΡΑΞΗ
Όταν κολλήσει το πλοίο στο βυθό.

ΠΡΟΣΩ
Διαταγή εκκίνησης προς τα εμπρός

ΠΡΥΜΑΤΣΑ
Σχοινιά της πρύμνης

ΠΡΥΜΝΑ
Το πίσω μέρος του σκάφους εκεί
όπου βρίσκεται το πηδάλιο.

ΡΑΔΑ
Αγκυροβόλιο σε ανοιχτό μέρος.

ΡΕΜΕΝΤΖΟ
Χοντρό σχοινί που χρησιμοποιείται
για το δέσιμο του σκάφους.

ΡΟΤΑ
Η κατεύθυνση του πλοίου
όταν ταξιδεύει.

ΣΑΛΑΜΟΥΡΑ
Νερό με μεγάλη ποσότητα αλατιού
για τη διατήρηση Ψαριών.

ΣΚΑΝΤΖΑ
Μπαίνω στη Θέση κάποιου άλλου.

ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ
Ο βράχος που εξέχει λίγο από
την επιφάνεια της Θάλασσας.

ΤΙΜΟΝΕΜΑ
Ο χειρισμός του πηδαλίου
ενός σκάφους.

ΤΡΑΒΕΡΣΟ
Όταν το σκάφος χτυπιέται
στα πλάγια από τα κύματα.

ΤΡΑΓΑΝΕΣ
Είναι οι σχετικά ομαλοί βυθοί, που
έχουν μόνο άμμο και πέτρες.
Είναι καλός ψαρότοπος και ψαρεύουμε
με καθετή, παραγάδι, δίχτυ, συρτή και ψαροντούφεκο. Εκεί συνήθως θα βρούμε
λυθρίνια, χάνους, συναγρίδες
και μπαρμπούνια.

ΤΡΟΚΑΔΕΣ
Μοιάζουν με τις τραγάνες αλλά
ο βυθός τους είναι σκεπασμένος
με μεγάλες πέτρες. Εκεί Θα βρούμε
φαγκριά, αστακούς, καβούρια,
λυθρίνια, σφυρίδες, συναγρίδες,
σικυούς κ.α. Ψαρεύουμε με συρτή,
παραγάδι και ψαροντούφεκο.

ΥΦΑΛΑ
Τα μέρη του σκάφους που βρίσκονται
κάτω από την επιφάνεια της Θάλασσας,

ΥΦΑΛΟΣ
Ο βράχος κάτω από την επιφάνεια
της θάλασσας.

ΦΛΑΜΠΟΥΡΟ
Σημαία που χρησιμοποιούν τα σκάφη.

ΦΟΥΝΤΑΡΙΣΜΑ
Το ρίξιμο της άγκυρας.

ΦΥΚΙΑΔΕΣ
Οι βυθοί με άμμο που σκεπάζονται
από φύκια. Όταν βρίσκονται κοντά
στις ακτές έχουν λαβράκια και κέφαλους.
Για ψάρεμα χρησιμοποιούμε πεταχτάρι,
καλάμι, παραγάδι.

ΨΑΜΑΘΩΝΑΣ
Η παραλία με πολύ άμμο.

ΨΑΡΟΤΟΠΟΣ
Μέρος με πολλά ψάρια.

----------


## Asterias

> ΑΓΑΝΤΑ
> Το σημείο που πιανόμαστε για να
> κρατηθούμε ή να σπρώξουμε
> κάποίο σκάφος. Επίσης είναί
> ο πάσσαλος στην ακτή για να
> δέσουμε το σκάφος.


  :Very Happy:  Συγχαρητήρια πολύ καλή η σκέψη με το λεξικό!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  

Μια απορία έχω... αυτή τη πληροφορία με τον πάσαλο της πρύμης που τη βρήκες;;; (Προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων.....δε λέω ότι είναι λάθος, απλά θα ήθελα να μάθω τη πηγή)

Ευχαριστώ!!!!

----------


## triad

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ.ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ Η ΣΚΕΨΗ ΣΟΥ ΧΡΗΣΤΟ, ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!

----------


## lamainmusain

Και απο εμενα πολυ καλη η σκεψη για το λεξικο :idea:  :idea:  :idea:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## chrb

Τους 7 στους 10 όρους δεν τους ηξερα. Πολύ καλό το λεξικο.  :Smile:

----------


## xara

ΓΡΑΔΕΛΑΔΑ
Ξέρει κανείς τι είναι; :?:  :roll:

----------


## Marabou

daneizomai ta parakatw sxetika links.....:
http://www.omogenia.com/forums/showt...0/page/2#17277
οπότε 
γραδελάδες, οι: ιταλ. gradeladi: ξύλινες  σκαλωσιές 
στο λεβητοστάσιο. 
και βρήκα και το :

Γραδελάδα=μονιμη σιδερενια σκαλωσια

http://www.geocities.com/nikos_kavva...dictionary.htm

αυτό μπορεί και ναμπεί στο "Ναυτικοι και Ποίηση"...

----------


## jerry_p

Εξ' όσων γνωρίχω, ... η Γραδελάδα είναι βαπορίσιος - μηχανολογικός όρος και είναι η μεταλλική κατασκευή που χρησιμεύει για την πρόσβαση εγκαταστάσεων βρίσκονται σε ύψος άλλο από το βασικό επίπεδο αναφοράς (συνήθως είναι διάδρομοι ή επίπεδα με μεταλλικές εσχάρες)

----------


## Morgan

ελπιζω να θυμαμαι σωστα....
στα μηχανοστασια και στα αντλιοστασια (pumprooms)  υπαρχουν
καποιοι τομεις σαν μπαλκονια σε διαφορες διαβαθμισεις εκεινων των χωρων.
φαντασου το ετσι, σαν μπαλκονακια / πλατυσκαλα σε κλειστους χωρους.

----------


## jerry_p

Αναφορικά με τους όρους που αναφέρθηκαν, έχω κάποιες συμπληρώσεις που αφορούν τουλάχιστον ιστιοπλοικά σκάφη (και όχι μόνο όμως).

ΑΒΑΡΑ 
Επιφώνημα κατά την απομάκρυνση σκάφους από κάποίο σημείο. Επίσης προστακτική, παράγγελμα για την απομάκρυνση με σπρώξιμο από κάποιο σημείο.

ΑΓΑΝΤΑ 
Το τράβηγμα – φερμάρισμα από ένα σταθερό σημείο ή άγκυρα για τον έλεγχο του σκάφους. Αντίθετο του ΑΜΟΛΑ

ΑΡΟΔΟΥ 
Η ελεύθερη αγκυροβολία ενός σκάφους εκτός λιμανιού με εξάρτηση μόνο από την άγκυρά του (στη ΡΑΔΑ). 

ΕΚΤΑΜΑ 
Το μήκος της αλυσίδας ή σχοινιού που έχει εκταθεί (απλωθεί σε ευθεία γραμμή) και συγκρατεί ένα αγκυροβολημένο σκάφος. Το έκταμα που αφήνεται εξαρτάται από τις συνθήκες το βάθος κ.λ.π. 

ΕΞΑΝΤΑΣ 
Όργανο που προβάλει της σχετικές με τον ορίζοντα γωνίες ουρανίων σωμάτων και κατ’ επέκταση μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τον καθορισμό του στίγματος. 

ΚΟΤΣΑΡΩ 
Στερεώνω – Εξασφαλίζω σε ένα σημείο (π.χ. κοστάρω ένα σχοινι στο κοτσανέλο) 

ΛΑΣΚΑ 
Χαλαρά. Επίσης και προστακτική .. .Χαλάρωσε ... άφησε ένα σχοινί

MAΪNA 
Πρόσταγμα που σημαίνει χαλάρωσε. Μόνο όταν μιλάμε για κάτι που κρέμεται ψηλά, άρα κατεβάζω λασκάρωντας. Μαϊνάρω ένα πανί

ΜΟΥΔΑ 
το σημείο που πανιού που είναι σχεδιασμένο για να μειώνει την επιφάνειά του. Συνήθως η μεγίστη, χωρίς να αποκλείεται και σε φλόκους) έχει μούδες, δηλαδή σημεία εναλλακτικής εξάρτησης του πανιού για μείωση της ιστιοφορίας (εμβαδού ιστίου). Συνήθης έκφραση: παίρνω μούδα. 

ΝΕΤΑΡΩ 
Ισιώνω το σχοινί, το παραγάδι. Το ταχτοποιώ και απελευθερώνω τις συστροφές του. 

ΞΑΡΤΙ 
Το σχοινί του πλοίου. Όχι Γενικά. Είναι τα σχοινιά ή συρματόσχοινα ή rods που στηρίζουν το κατάρτι και τα σταθερά σημεία της ιστιοφορίας (Εξαρτία του σκάφους)

ΟΡΤΣΑ 
Η πλεύση σε κλειστή (μικρή) γωνία με το φαινόμενο άνεμο. Ορτσάρω ... κλείνω περισσότερο τη γωνία με τον άνεμο.

ΠΟΔΙΣΜΑ 
Η αλλαγή στην πλεύση του πλοίου ανοίγωντας τη γωνία με τον άνεμο. Το αντίθετο του ορτσάρω. 

ΠΟΝΤΖΑ 
Η στροφή του σκάφους για αλλαγή πλευράς ως προς τον άνεμο από τα πρύμα. Δηλαδή ξεκινώντας για παράδειγμα από τις 150 μοίρες, ποδίζω μέχρι τις 180 μοίρες και στρέφω από την άλλη πλευρά σχετικά με τον  ανέμο μέχρι τις 150 πάλι.

ΠΟΝΤΙΖΩ 
Ρίχνω την άγκυρα. (ή τσαμαδούρα ή καλώδια στο βυθό ή οτιδήποτε άλλο ρίχνω για κάποιο σκοπό σε συγκεκριμένο σημείο στη θάλασσα)

ΠΡΙΜΑ 
Το ταξίδι με ούριο άνεμο. Δηλαδή με ανοιχτή (μεγαλύτερη των 90 μοιρών) γωνία ως προς τον φαινόμενο άνεμο. Αντίθετο του όρτσα

ΡΕΜΕΝΤΖΟ 
Μόνιμα ποντισμένη άγκυρα ή άλλο αντικείμενο ή σύστημα στο βυθό για το δέσιμο από την πλευρά της θάλασσας (έναντι άγκυρας).

----------


## jerry_p

Σωστά το αναφέρει ο Morgan. Και αυτά είναι για την πρόσβαση μηχανολογικού εξοπλισμού (σωληναρία, βάννες χειρισμού, ηλεκτρικής εγκατάστασης). Επίσης υπάρχουν και σε μεγάλου ύψους μηχανοστάσια σε κτίρια όπως επίσης και σε ειδικές εγκαταστάσεις που απαιτείται πρόσβαση (π.χ. θέατρα για την πρόσβαση στο μηχανολογικό εξοπλισμό σκηνής, βίντσια, φωτισμό κ.λ.π.) Ένας άλλος σχετικός όρος είναι μηχανοδιάδρομοι.

----------


## k_chris

> Μια απορία έχω... αυτή τη πληροφορία με τον πάσαλο της πρύμης που τη βρήκες;;; (Προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων.....δε λέω ότι είναι λάθος, απλά θα ήθελα να μάθω τη πηγή)
> Ευχαριστώ!!!!


BASIKA EINAI PASALOS THS AKTHS.
EAN DIABASEIS PROSEKTIKA THN PROTH PROTASH 8A KATALABEIS GIATI TO LENE ETSI (ISWS NA NAI KAI METAFORIKO)


GIA TH GRADELADA  SYMFWNW ME TO MORGAN

----------


## Asterias

Κατάλαβα τι λέει! Ξέρω τι είναι, το έχω χρησιμοποιείσει κιόλας, η ερώτηση έγινε διότι αρκετοί Ναυτοπρόσκοποι ανα την Ελλάδα, έχουν ένα μεγάλο πάσαλο (συνήθως όταν πηγαίνουν σε παραλίες με άμμο), όπου αγκυροβολούν αρόδου και πολλές φορες λόγω της μορφολογίας του χώρου τυνγχάνει να μην υπάρχει κάποιο σταθερό σημείο για τη πρύμη οπότε καρφώνουν ένα μεγάλο πάσαλο στην άμμο και δένουν εκεί τη πρύμη. Μου έκανε εντύπωση γιατί δεν έχω δει να χρησιμοποιείται αλλού πάσαλος για τη πρυμοδέτηση.

----------


## efouskayak

ΑΒΑΡΑ
Επιφώνημα κατά την απομάκρυνση σκάφους από κάποίο σημείο.

ΑΒΑΡΙΑ
Ζημιά πλoίoυ ή τoυ φορτίoυ τoυ
από κακοκαιρία.

ΑΒΑΡΙΣΜΑ
Απομάκρυνση σκάφους από την
ακτή για να μη συγκρουσθεί
ή προσαράξεί.

ΑΓΑΝΤΑ
Το σημείο που πιανόμαστε για να
κρατηθούμε ή να σπρώξουμε
κάποίο σκάφος. Επίσης είναί
ο πάσσαλος στην ακτή για να
δέσουμε το σκάφος.

ΑΓΚΥΡΙΟ
Μικρή άγκυρα.

ΑΓΚΥΡΟΒΟΛΙΟ
Όρμος κατάλληλος για να ρίξεί
άγκυρα το σκάφος, επίσης λέγεταί
και το λιμάνι.

ΑΚΑΤΙΟ
Η μικρή βάρκα.

ΑΚΑΤΟΣ
Μεγάλη βάρκα πλoτoύ που κινείται
με πανιά ή κoυπιά.

ΑΚΡΟΔΕΣΜΟΣ
Ναυτικός κόμπος.

ΑΚΡΟΠΡΩΡΟ
Η άκρη της πλώρης.

ΑΚΤΑΙΟΣ
Αυτός πoυ βρίσκεται κοντά
στην ακτή.

ΑΚΤΑΙΩΡΟΣ
Φύλακας ή πλοίο πoυ φυλά
τις ακτές.

ΑΜΠΑΡΙ
Το κήτος του πλοίου.

ΑΝΑΒΑΘΡΑ
Η κινητή σκάλα πλoτoύ
από σχοινί ή ξύλο.

ΑΝΑΡΗΧΟΣ
Αυτός πoυ δεν έχεί μεγάλο βάθος.

ΑΝΕΜΟΓΑΛΟΥΔΑ
Ο πολύ δυνατός άνεμος.

ΑΝΕΜΟΔΑΡΤΟΣ
Ο ταλαιπωρημένος από ανέμoυς.

ΑΝΕΜΟΛΟΓΙ
Το ακτινωτό διάγραμμα πυξίδας.

ΑΝΕΜΟΣΟΥΡΙ
Δυνατός άνεμος με βοή.

ΑΝΕΜΟΧΟΛΟ
Δυνατός και ξαφνικός αέρας.

ΑΝΕΜΟΚΟΥΝΗΜΑ
Θυελλώδης άνεμος.

ΑΝΕΜΟΚΑΙΡΙ
Καιρός με πολλούς ανέμoυς.

ΑΝΤΑΡΑ
Η μεγάλη κακοκαιρία.

ΑΠΑΓΚΙΟ
Σημείο πoυ δεν το πιάνει ο αέρας.

ΑΠΑΝΕΜΟΣ
Μέρος ήσυχο χωρίς αέρα.

ΑΠΙΚΟΥ
Κάθομαί ακίνητος πάνω από κάτι.

ΑΠΟΒΟΡΙ
Ασθενής βόρειος άνεμος.

ΑΠΟΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΑ
Η ταραγμένη θάλασσα.

ΑΠΟΝΕΡΑ
Τα νερά τoυ πλοίoυ καθώς κινείται.

ΑΠΟΠΛΕΩ
Φεύγω από κάποιο λιμάνι

ΑΠΟΠΛΟΥΣ
Η έξοδος πλοίου από το λιμάνι.

ΑΠΟΣΠΕΡΟΣ
Δυτικός άνεμος.

ΑΡΑΞΙΑ
Το ρίξιμο της άγκυρας.

ΑΡΑΞΟΒΟΛΙ
Μέρος ήσυχο κοντά στη στεριά
για να αγκυροβολήσει πλοίο.

ΑΡΙΒΑΡΩ
Καταπλέω, φτάνω.


ΑΡΜΠΟΥΡΟ
Το κατάρτι του πλοίου.

ΑΦΕΓΓΟΣ
Ο ουρανός τη νύχτα
χωρίς άστρα.

ΒΕΝΘΟΣ
Ο βυθός της θάλασσας.

ΒΙΡΑ
Τράβα, σήκωσε.

ΒΙΡΑΡΙΣΜΑ
Σήκωμα της άγκυρας.

ΒΥΘΟΜΕΤΡΟ
Ηλεκτρονική συσκευή που μετρά
το βάθος του βυθού.

ΓΑΜΠΙΑ
Ναυτικό πανί

ΓΑΡΛΙΝΟ
Σκοινί για να ανεβοκατεβάζουν
την άγκυρα.

ΓΑΦΑ
Γάντζος για να συγκρατεί
την άγκυρα.

ΓΕΜΟΣ
Το φορτίο τoυ πλοίου.

ΓΕΔΕΚΙ
Το ρυμουλκούμενο σκάφος.

ΔΕΣΤΡΑ
Σίδερο στη προκυμαία για να
δένουν τα σκάφη.

ΔΙΑΒΑΘΡΑ
Σανίδα για να επικοινωνεί το
σκάφος με τη στεριά.

ΔΙΑΚΙ
Η λαβή του πηδαλίου.

ΔΙΑΥΛΟΣ
Στενό που συνδέει δύο θάλασσες.

ΔΙΝΗ
Η περιστροφική κίνηση
του νερού.

ΔΡΟΛΑΠΑΣ
Δυνατός αέρας με βροχή.

ΕΙΣΠΛΕΩ
Μπαίνω σε κάποιο λιμάνι

ΕΚΤΑΜΑ
Η αλυσίδα που συγκρατεί
την άγκυρα και βρίσκεται
μέσα στη θάλασσα.

ΕΜΠΑΤΗ
Η είσοδος του πλοίου σε λιμάνι 

ΕΝΑΛΙΟΣ
Αυτός που ανήκει στη θάλασσα.

ΕΞΑΛΑ
Τα μέρη του σκάφους που είναι
πάνω από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας.

ΕΞΑΝΤΑΣ
Όργανο που προσδιορίζει το στίγμα.

ΕΞΟΚΕΛΛΩ
Πέφτω στη στεριά.

ΕΠΙΝΕΙΟ
Μικρό λιμάνι ή όρμος.

ΕΡΜΑ
Βάρος στα αμπάρια για την ευστάθεια
του πλοίου.

ΘΑΛΑΜΙ
Φωλιά

ΘΑΛΑΣΣΟΛΥΚΟΣ
Ο παλιός και έμπειρος ναυτικός

ΙΣΑΛΟΣ
Το μέρος του σκάφους που βρίσκεται
στο ίδιο επίπεδο με την επιφάνεια
της Θάλασσας

ΚΑΒΑΤΖΑΡΙΣΜΑ
Η παράκαμψη

ΚΑΒΟΣ
Χοντρό σχοινί πλοίου

ΚΑΜΠΑΝΕΛΙ
Στύλος που δένονται τα σχοινιά
του σκάφους.

ΚΑΡΓΑΡΙΣΜΑ
Σφίξιμο σχοινιών.

ΚΑΡΝΑΓΙΟ
Μέρος που φτιάχνονται
τα πλοία

ΚΑΤΑΠΛΕΩ
Έρχομαι από το πέλαγος στο λιμάνι.

ΚΟΤΣΑΡΩ
Φέρνω το σκάφος κοντά
σε κάποιο σημείο

ΚΟΥΒΕΡΤΑ
Το επάνω μέρος του πλοίου

ΛΑΣΚΑ
Χαλαρά.

ΛΑΣΚΑΡΩ
Χαλαρώνω το τέντωμα σχοινιού

ΛΙΜΙΩΝΑΣ
Το λιμάνι.

MAΪNA
Πρόσταγμα που σημαίνει χαλάρωσε.

ΜΑΝΟΥΒΡΑ
Ο χειρισμός του σκάφους όταν
χρειάζεται να αποφύγει η
να προσεγγίσει.

ΜΕΤΖΑΒΟΛΤΑ
Το μπλέξιμο των αγκύρων

ΜΟΛΑ
¶φησε, ελευθέρωσε

ΜΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ
Το λιμάνι.

ΜΟΥΤΣΟΣ
Ο δόκιμος ναύτης.

ΜΠΟΣΙΚΑ
Χαλαρά, όχι καλά σφιγμένο.

ΜΠΟΥΡΙΝΙ
Ξαφνική κακοκαιρία

ΜΥΧΟΣ
Το πιο βαθύ σημείο ενός λιμανιού
ή κόλπου.

ΜΩΛΟΣ
Προέκταση μέσα στην Θάλασσα.

ΝΑΥΛΟΣ
Aντiτιμο για την μεταφορά φορτίου
ή ανθρώπων.

ΝΕΤΑΡΩ
Ισιώνω το σχοινί, το παραγάδι. ΝΕΩΡΙΟ
Μέρος που κατασκευάζονται σκάφη.

ΝΤΟΚΟΣ
Μέρος που δένουν πολλά πλοία
στο λιμάνι.

ΞΑΝΕΜΙΑ
Μέρος που δεν το πιάνει ο αέρας.

ΞΑΡΤΙ 
Το σχοινί του πλοίου.

ΞΕΜΠΟΤΣΑΡΩ
Αφήνω ελεύθερο κάτι που έχει δεθεί
στο σκάφος.

ΞΕΝΕΡΙΣΜΑ
Όταν βγαίνει η μηχανή του σκάφους
από το νερό

ΞΕΡΑ
Βράχος στη μέση της Θάλασσας
που φαίνεται δύσκολα.

ΞΕΡΕΣ
Έχει μόνο βράχια ακανόνιστα
και μεγάλα ανοίγματα Εκεί θα βρούμε
πολλά πετρόψαρα όπως σφυρίδες
και ροφούς. Ψαρεύουμε με καθετή,
συρτή βυθού, δίχτυα, παραγάδι
και ψαροντούφεκο.

ΟΙΑΚΙΟ
Μικρό πηδάλιο σκάφους.

ΟΛΜΙΣΚΟΣ
Το μικρό λιμάνι.

ΟΡΜΙΖΩ
Αράζω το πλοίο

ΟΡΜΟΣ
Μέρος για αγκυροβόλιο.

ΟΡΤΣΑ
Παράγγελμα, Προς το ρεύμα
του ανέμου.

ΟΣΤΡΙΑ
Νότιος άνεμος.

ΠΕΛΑΓΟΔΡΟΜΩ
Ταξιδεύω στο πέλαγος.

ΠΕΡΙΤΡΟΧΟ
Το σχοινί με κόμπους για το σήκωμα
της άγκυρας.

ΠΛΑΓΙΟΔΡΟΜΙΑ
Η πλεύση με τον άνεμο πλάι
στο σκάφος.

ΠΛΕΥΡΙΣΜΑ
Το πλησίασμα του σκάφους
στη προκυμαία.

ΠΛΩΡΗ
Το μπροστινό μέρος του πλοίου.

ΠΟΔΙΣΜΑ
Η αλλαγή στην πλεύση του πλοίου.

ΠΟΔΟΤΗΣ
Ο τιμονιέρης, ο λοστρόμος.

ΠΟΝΤΖΑ
Παράγγελμα που σημαίνει :
Πήγαινε, πόδισε.

ΠΟΝΤΙΖΩ
Ρίχνω την άγκυρα.

ΠΟΡΤΟ
Λιμάνι.

ΠΡΙΜΑ
Το ταξίδι με ούριο άνεμο.

ΠΡΟΣΑΡΑΞΗ
Όταν κολλήσει το πλοίο στο βυθό.

ΠΡΟΣΩ
Διαταγή εκκίνησης προς τα εμπρός

 ΠΡΥΜΝΑ
Το πίσω μέρος του σκάφους εκεί
όπου βρίσκεται το πηδάλιο.

ΡΑΔΑ
Αγκυροβόλιο σε ανοιχτό μέρος.

ΡΕΜΕΝΤΖΟ
Χοντρό σχοινί που χρησιμοποιείται
για το δέσιμο του σκάφους.

ΡΟΤΑ
Η κατεύθυνση του πλοίου
όταν ταξιδεύει.

ΣΚΑΝΤΖΑ
Μπαίνω στη Θέση κάποιου άλλου.

ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ
Ο βράχος που εξέχει λίγο από
την επιφάνεια της Θάλασσας.

ΤΙΜΟΝΕΜΑ
Ο χειρισμός του πηδαλίου
ενός σκάφους.

ΤΡΑΒΕΡΣΟ
Όταν το σκάφος χτυπιέται
στα πλάγια από τα κύματα.


ΥΦΑΛΑ
Τα μέρη του σκάφους που βρίσκονται
κάτω από την επιφάνεια της Θάλασσας,

ΥΦΑΛΟΣ
Ο βράχος κάτω από την επιφάνεια
της θάλασσας.

ΦΛΑΜΠΟΥΡΟ
Σημαία που χρησιμοποιούν τα σκάφη.

ΦΟΥΝΤΑΡΙΣΜΑ
Το ρίξιμο της άγκυρας.

----------


## Morgan

η "ΛΑΤΖΑ" που ειναι ???  :?:  :?:   :Very Happy:

----------


## efouskayak

Μου ξέφυγε... ασε μας  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Morgan

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ

ΚΑΛΟΟΟΟ  :lol:  
ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙΣ ΛΙΓΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ

----------


## efouskayak

Ποιός σε χάλασε  :?: ποιός  :?: ... πές μου να τον αναλάβω  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> η "ΛΑΤΖΑ" που ειναι ???  :?:  :?:



 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Petros

Μερικες που εχω προχειρες και θα συμπληρωνω.
Δεκτο και link με πολλες ναυτιλιακες συντμησεις (δεν θα προσβληθω αληθεια).

1. DWT = DEAD WEIGHT (ΝΕΚΡΟ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ).
2. DW(T)CC = DEAD WEIGHT CARGO CAPACITY (ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΙΚΗ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΣΕ ΤΟΝΟΥΣ)
3. ΝΤ (OR NRT) = NET (REGISTERED) TONNAGE (ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΣΕ ΚΟΡΟΥΣ) 
4. GT (OR GRT) = GROSS TONNAGE (ΟΛΙΚΗ ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΣΕ ΚΟΡΟΥΣ)
5. D/A = DISBURSEMENTS ACCOUNT (ΕΞΟΔΟΛΟΓΙΟ)
6. ΕΤΑ = ESTIMATED TIME OF ARRIVAL (ΠΡΟΒΛΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΩΡΑ ΑΦΙΞΗΣ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ)
7. ETC = ESTIMATED TIME OF COMPLETION (ΠΡΟΒΛΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΩΡΑ ΠΕΡΑΤΟΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ)
8. ETS = ESTIMATED TIME OF SAILING (ΠΡΟΒΛΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΩΡΑ ΑΠΟΠΛΟΥ)
9. LOA = LENGTH OVERALL (ΟΛΙΚΟ ΜΗΚΟΣ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ)
10. ROE = RATE OF EXCHANGE (ΤΙΜΗ ΣΥΝΑΛΛΑΓΜΑΤΟΣ)
11. M/V = MOTOR VESSEL (ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ)
12. M/T = MOTOR TANKER (ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΟΠΛΟΙΟ)
13. BIMCO = BALTIC AND INTERNATIONAL MARITIME COUNCIL 
14. IMO = INTERNATIONAL MARITIME ORGANIZATION (ΔΙΕΘΝΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟΣ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ)
15. FYG = FOR YOUR GUIDANCE (ΠΡΟΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗΝ ΣΑΣ)
16. FYI = FOR YOUR INFORMATION (ΠΡΟΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΗΣΗΝ ΣΑΣ)
17. CTM = CASH TO MASTER (ΜΕΤΡΗΤΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ)
18. O/T = OVER TIME (ΥΠΕΡΩΡΙΑ)
19. VOY = VOYAGE (ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ)
20. C/P = CHARGER PARTY (ΝΑΥΛΟΣΥΜΦΩΝΟ)
21. NOR = NOTICE OF READINESS (ΕΠΙΣΤΟΛΗ ΕΤΟΙΜΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑΡΞΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΩΝ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ)
22. SOF = STATEMENT OF FACTS (ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΠΕΠΡΑΓΜΕΝΩΝ)
23. B/L = BILL OF LADING (ΦΟΡΤΩΤΙΚΗ)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τι σημαίνει ο όρος "Πόδι Πιλότου" που συνάντησα σε ένα βιβλίο για Λιμενικά Έργα (στο κεφάλαιο για τον υπολογισμό των προβλητών); Το κείμενο πρέπει να είναι μετάφραση από αγγλικό κέιμενο, όπως υποπτεύομαι από το "γραμμές αγκυρώσεως" που μάλον είναι κακή μετάφραση του "anchoring line" (πρέπει να είναι ο αγγλικός όρος για το αγκυρόσχοινο). Παραθέτω όλο το απόσπασμα μήπως κάποιος χρειάζεται και τα συμφραζόμενα για να βγάλει άκρη (και θα μείνουν και οι τύποι σαν προσφορά στο forum για τη βοήθεια! :Very Happy: ):

"Οι δυνάμεις που δέχεται το αγκυροβολημένο πλοίο και μεταφέρει στους κάβους και τις γραμμές αγκυρώσεως μπορούν να υπολογιστούν όπως παρακάτω.

Η επίδραση των κυματισμών, που είναι ιδιαίτερα επικίνδυνοι όταν είναι μεγάλης περιόδου, μπορεί να εκτιμηθεί για φορά παράλληλη με τον άξονα του πλοίου από τη σχέση

Fw=1/2 * m * g * H * k * ε * β * συν ωt

όπου 
m: η μάζα του πλοίου με την προσαύξηση της πρόσθετης μάζας του νερού.
Η: το ύψος κύματος
k: 2π/λ , λ μήκος κύματος

ε=(1/KD) * (sin kd - sin kh)/(cos hkd)

D: βύθισμα πλοίου
d: βάθος θάλασσας
h: *"πόδι πιλότου"
*
β=3*[sin (kl) - kl cos (kl)]/(kl)³

2l: μήκος πλοίου
ω: η κυκλική συχνότητα του κυματισμού

Η παραπάνω σχέση είναι ιδιαίτερα ευαίσθητη ως προς τη σχέση του μήκους κύματος και μήκους του πλοίου εφόσον αφορά μονοχρωματικούς κυματισμούς."

Ο όρος "πόδι πιλότου" είναι σε εισαγωγικά και στο πρωτότυπο κείμενο.
 Ευχαριστώ απο τώρα

----------


## olga

Ψαξω παντού να βρω μαθήματα ναυτιλίακής ορολογιας αλλά δεν εχω καταφερει κάτι  :Sad:  , μήπως κάποιος γνωρίζει να με βοηθησει????
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## Asterias

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ:

http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=476

----------


## olga

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια σου αλλα εννοουσα αγγλοελληινκή ορολογία... :Smile:

----------


## Kyriakos

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια σου αλλα εννοουσα αγγλοελληινκή ορολογία...


Μεταφραστικό Λεξικό δηλαδή?

----------


## olga

Δεν εννοω μεταφραστικό λεξικό, μιλάω για μαθήματα αγγλικής ναυτιλιακής ορολογιας π.χ. σε φροντιστήριο.'Εψαξα στην ελληνοαμερικάνικη κα το βρετανικό συμβούλιο αλλα δεν εχουν κατι...

----------


## Kyriakos

Στο ΠαΠεί? εκεί κάτι θα έχει....

----------


## ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ

> Τι σημαίνει ο όρος "Πόδι Πιλότου" που συνάντησα σε ένα βιβλίο για Λιμενικά Έργα (στο κεφάλαιο για τον υπολογισμό των προβλητών); Το κείμενο πρέπει να είναι μετάφραση από αγγλικό κέιμενο, όπως υποπτεύομαι από το "γραμμές αγκυρώσεως" που μάλον είναι κακή μετάφραση του "anchoring line" (πρέπει να είναι ο αγγλικός όρος για το αγκυρόσχοινο). Παραθέτω όλο το απόσπασμα μήπως κάποιος χρειάζεται και τα συμφραζόμενα για να βγάλει άκρη (και θα μείνουν και οι τύποι σαν προσφορά στο forum για τη βοήθεια!):
> 
> "Οι δυνάμεις που δέχεται το αγκυροβολημένο πλοίο και μεταφέρει στους κάβους και τις γραμμές αγκυρώσεως μπορούν να υπολογιστούν όπως παρακάτω.
> 
> Η επίδραση των κυματισμών, που είναι ιδιαίτερα επικίνδυνοι όταν είναι μεγάλης περιόδου, μπορεί να εκτιμηθεί για φορά παράλληλη με τον άξονα του πλοίου από τη σχέση
> 
> Fw=1/2 * m * g * H * k * β * συν ωt
> 
> όπου 
> ...


 




Η  απαντηση  στην  ερωτηση  σου  ειναι  το  1ο  μπλοκι  (ο  λεγομενος  ΑΣΣΟΣ  η  μπλοκι  ποδος)  και  ειναι  αυτο  που  εδραζει  στην  στρωση  για  δεχθει  επανω  του  τα  υπολοιπα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

OK! Ευχαριστώ Πολύ!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Γενικά το πρόβλημα με την Τεχνική - Επιστημονική Ορολογία είναι μεγάλο, αν κρίνεις από μεταφράσεις βιβλίων που δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι λένε λόγω κακής μετάφρασης (μία προσωπική εμπειρία στην ερώτησ'η μου παραπάνω).
Για γενικούς ναυτικούς και σε περιορισμένους ναυτιλιακούς όρους πρέπει να υπάρχουν βιβλία του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδη για τα μαθήματα αγγλικών των ΑΕΝ και ΚΕΣΕΝ (θυμάμαι κάτι βιβλία του πατέρα μου 30 χρόνια παλία βέβαια, ας μας βοηθήσει σε αυτό κάποιος που σπουδάζει τώρα και να μας πεί αν υπάρχουν πιο σύγχρονα).
Εγώ πάντως έμαθα την ορολογία του κλάδου μου διαβάζοντας ξενόγλωσσα βιβλία (με τη βοήθεια κάποιου λεξικού στην αρχή ίσως και σε αντιπαραβολή με αν΄τιστοιχα ελλήνικά βιβλία για να βρέις του πιο δόκιμους όρους) με την τριβή. Δοκίμασέ το, θα σου μέινουν και στη βιβλιοθήκη τα βιβλία, αν δεν θέλεις να ξοδευτείς ψάξε να βρείς πρακτικά από συνέδρια (proceedings) αν και στα papers είναι περιοσσότερο "ακαδημαϊκή" η γλώσσα. Αν βρείς e-books σε μορφή pdf θα μπορείς να μάθεις και την προφορά με την επιλογή του Acrobat Reader που σου διαβάζει το κέιμενο (και τους αριθμούς σελίδας και τους υπότιτλους από τις εικόνες βέβαια :Sad: ) για αυτούς που βαριούνται.
Για εμπορική ορολογία (αν δεν κάνω λάθως υποσύνολο της είναι η ναυτιλιακή) δες και τις σελίδες εδώ: http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=5160 (αν και φαντάζομαι το είδες και δεν σε βοήθησαν)
Επίσης πολλά (αμερικάνικα κυρίως, αλλά και κάποιοα αγγλικα) από αντιστοιχες σχολές με γλωσσάρι νέων όροων σε κάθε καθε κεφάλαιο.
Αν βρείς άκρη και κρατάς σημειώσεις με τους νέους όρους που μαθαίνεις προτείνω να το ανεβάσεις στο Naytilia.gr ώστε να φτιαχτεί το πρώτο online μάθημα ελληνοαγγλικής ναυτιλιακής ορολογίας.  :Smile:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> ...Επίσης πολλά (αμερικάνικα κυρίως, αλλά και κάποια αγγλικα) από αντιστοιχες σχολές με γλωσσάρι νέων όροων σε κάθε καθε κεφάλαιο....


Κόλπο: Τα βιβλία αυτά τα καταλαβαίνεις από τον τίτλο "...Student's Book", "Introduction to ...", "Elements of ..." και παρόμοια.

----------


## Michael

> Ψαξω παντού να βρω μαθήματα ναυτιλίακής ορολογιας αλλά δεν εχω καταφερει κάτι  , μήπως κάποιος γνωρίζει να με βοηθησει????
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!


Εξόσων γνωρίζω υπάρχουν φροντιστήρια ξενων γλωσών που έχουν τετοια τμήματα. Συνήθως είναι από αυτά που έχουν αλυσίδες. Θυμάμαι μια διαφήμιση για το ΑΧΟΝ. Πολύ αμφιβάλω όμως για το κατα πόσο είναι επαρκή και αν πράγματι αξίζει να δώσει κανέις τα λεφτά του. Νομίζω πως είναι προτιμότερο ένα καλό λεξικό και η γενικότερη προσωπική ενσχόληση με το αντικέιμενο. Αν επιτρέπεται, υπάρχει κάποιος συγκεκριμένος λόγος που θες να παρακολοθήσεις αυτά τα μαθήματα; Στο ζήτησαν από κάποια δουλέια ως προσόν;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Τι σημαίνει ο όρος "Πόδι Πιλότου" που συνάντησα σε ένα βιβλίο για Λιμενικά Έργα (στο κεφάλαιο για τον υπολογισμό των προβλητών); Το κείμενο πρέπει να είναι μετάφραση από αγγλικό κέιμενο, όπως υποπτεύομαι από το "γραμμές αγκυρώσεως" που μάλον είναι κακή μετάφραση του "anchoring line" (πρέπει να είναι ο αγγλικός όρος για το αγκυρόσχοινο).





> Η απαντηση στην ερωτηση σου ειναι το 1ο μπλοκι (ο λεγομενος ΑΣΣΟΣ η μπλοκι ποδος) και ειναι αυτο που εδραζει στην στρωση για δεχθει επανω του τα υπολοιπα.


Σύμφωνα με νέα στοιχεία ο όρος "πόδι πιλότου" πρέπει η διαφορά του βυθίσματος του πλοίου με το βάθος του νερού. Η απάντηση του Απόστολου είναι σωστή γιατί τα υπόλοιπα τμήματα ενός κρηπιδότοιχου ονομάζονται μέτωπο παραβολής.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μία πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συγκέντρωσης και απόδοσης στα ελληνικά αγγλικών όρων από το μέλος του φόρουμ οπτήρ.
Με τη γνωστή μεθοδικότητα του οπτήρα συγκεντρώθηκαν πολλοί ναυτικοί όροι και μετά από έρευνα αποδόθηκαν στα ελληνικά τόσο στην επίσημη ορολογία όσο και στην καθομιλουμένη γλώσσα των ναυτικών και σε πολλές περιπτώσσεις έχει δοθεί και παράδειγμα από τη χρήση του ελληνικόυ όρου μέσα από κείμενα, ανάμεσα στα άλλα παρατίθενται εξαντλητικά όροι που αναφέρονται στα μέρη, είδη και μεγέθη πλοίων, σε έγγραφα θαλασσίων μεταφορών, σε όρους ναυλώσεων και όρους ναυτασφαλίσεων.

----------


## olga

Σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες αλλα δεν εχω βρει κατι σε φροντιστήρα ξένων γλωσσών και θα ήθελα πιο εξιδεικευμένες γνώσεις. Δεν μου το ζήτησε κανένας απλά εγω θέλω να το προσθέσω στο βιογραφικό μου και εννοειται οτι θα με βοηθήσει στην δουλεία μου!

----------


## olga

> Μία πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συγκέντρωσης και απόδοσης στα ελληνικά αγγλικών όρων από το μέλος του φόρουμ οπτήρ.
> Με τη γνωστή μεθοδικότητα του οπτήρα συγκεντρώθηκαν πολλοί ναυτικοί όροι και μετά από έρευνα αποδόθηκαν στα ελληνικά τόσο στην επίσημη ορολογία όσο και στην καθομιλουμένη γλώσσα των ναυτικών και σε πολλές περιπτώσσεις έχει δοθεί και παράδειγμα από τη χρήση του ελληνικόυ όρου μέσα από κείμενα, ανάμεσα στα άλλα παρατίθενται εξαντλητικά όροι που αναφέρονται στα μέρη, είδη και μεγέθη πλοίων, σε έγγραφα θαλασσίων μεταφορών, σε όρους ναυλώσεων και όρους ναυτασφαλίσεων.


 
Εξαιρετικά χρήσιμα αρχεια!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Petros

> Μία πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συγκέντρωσης και απόδοσης στα ελληνικά αγγλικών όρων από το μέλος του φόρουμ οπτήρ.
> Με τη γνωστή μεθοδικότητα του οπτήρα συγκεντρώθηκαν πολλοί ναυτικοί όροι και μετά από έρευνα αποδόθηκαν στα ελληνικά τόσο στην επίσημη ορολογία όσο και στην καθομιλουμένη γλώσσα των ναυτικών και σε πολλές περιπτώσσεις έχει δοθεί και παράδειγμα από τη χρήση του ελληνικόυ όρου μέσα από κείμενα, ανάμεσα στα άλλα παρατίθενται εξαντλητικά όροι που αναφέρονται στα μέρη, είδη και μεγέθη πλοίων, σε έγγραφα θαλασσίων μεταφορών, σε όρους ναυλώσεων και όρους ναυτασφαλίσεων.


 
Πολλη καλη και χρησιμη δουλεια, θα χρησιμοποιηθει απο πολλους.

Ευχαριστουμε οπτηρ :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Πραγματικά πολύ καλή δουλειά και χρήσιμο.
Σε ευχαριστούμε οπτήρ  :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και για να έχουμε ολοκληρωμένη τη δουλειά του οπτήρα, παραθέτω συνημμένα τα αγγλοελληνικό γλωσσάρια Ορολογίας Μετεωρολογίας και Γεωγραφίας και Ορολογίας Ιστών και Ιστίων. Το δεύτερο δεν απευθύνεται μόνο σε αυτούς που ασχολούνται με τη ναυτιλία αλλά είναι χρήσιμο και στους οπαδούς των ταινιών με πειρατές αφού περιλαμβάνει σχεδόν όλα τα ιστία των παλιών ιστιοφόρων.

----------


## efouskayak

Και κάτι απο εμένα ....abbrfinal.ZIP

----------


## Olinaki

http://www.bookstars.gr/product.asp?intProdID=8101

Ένα πολυ χρήσιμο Λεξικό.Περιλαμβάνει βασικους όρους που χρησιμοποιούνται στα Logistics και στη Ναυτιλία. Μπορεί να μη περιλαμβάνει όλη την πλειάδα των όρων που χρησιμοποιούνται και μπορεις να τους βρεις πιο εύκολα στην ICC, αλλα αποτελεί έναν πολυ χρησιμο και περιληπτικό οδηγο.

Το έχω αγοράσει.Με έχει βοηθήσει αρκετά.

----------


## cpt of mountains

Sas parakalo ti theli na pei o poiiths sto parakato keimeno? ego toy zitisa na moy pei poy tha einai to vapori toy
etd MOSKALVO RUSSIA  AM/15，OCT
 eta POHANG KOREA,21st/oct ,ETB POHANG：NOON/21，OCT
ETD：AM/23，OCT

----------


## Kyriakos

ETD = Estimated Time of DEPARTURE
ETA = Estimated Time of ARRIVAL
ETB = Estimated Time of BERTHING
AM = before 12.00
PM = after 12.00
NOON= about 12.00

----------


## cpt of mountains

> ETD = Estimated Time of DEPARTURE
> ETA = Estimated Time of ARRIVAL
> ETB = Estimated Time of BERTHING
> AM = before 12.00
> PM = after 12.00
> NOON= about 12.00


 
Thanks Kyriakos

----------


## pootietang

Παναγιωτη ευχαριστω πολυ για την εκπληκτικη δουλεια που εκανες  :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ευχαριστώ αλλά η καταπληκτική αυτή δουλειά έγινε από το μέλος του φόρουμ οπτήρ, εγώ απλώς με την άδειά του τα ανέβασα στο φόρουμ.

----------


## gensoupesmerga

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Να δω πότε θα μπορέσω να θυμάμαι τόσα πολλά.  :Razz:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένα αγγλικό γλωσσάρι ναυτικών όρων:
http://www.liberty-ship.com/html/glossary/glosbody.htm

----------


## Giorgos_D

Πάρα πολύ χρήσιμο το link!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κι  ένα ακόμα αγγλικό γλωσσάρι όρων του αμερικανικού ναυτικού από το 1942. Αν και έιναι παλιό έχει αρκετά καλές "επίσημες" απόδώσεις όρων.
http://www.history.navy.mil/books/nnv/index.htm

----------


## Petros

Οταν το εψαχνα που ησουν?

Χαχα

----------


## m@nos

:Confused: ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ?ΒΛΕΠΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΛΑΤΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΓΡΑΦΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ!!ΠΩΣ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ?
MARINE ENGEER?PITE MU AN XERETE OLES TIS ALES ONOMASIES PU MPORI NA EHO ETSI GIA NA LEO VRE PEDI MU K EGO KATI OTI IME

----------


## dkampouroglou

Μ@nos η ειδικότητα σου στα αγγλικά εξαρτάται από τι σχολή/ σχολές έχεις αποφοιτήσει. Πές μας και θα σου πω τον τίτλο στα αγγλικά

----------


## m@nos

> Μ@nos η ειδικότητα σου στα αγγλικά εξαρτάται από τι σχολή/ σχολές έχεις αποφοιτήσει. Πές μας και θα σου πω τον τίτλο στα αγγλικά


ΑΥΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΓΡΑΦΗ ΜΟΥ!!ΑΛΛΑ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ!!ΑΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ

----------


## dkampouroglou

Νομίζω πως πρέπει να είναι *3rd Engineer* καθώς αποτελεί τίτλο ναυτικής ιεραρχίας αξιωματικών μηχανής εμπορικών πλοίων.Τώρα για το ηλεκτρονικός δεν ξέρω. Εξαρτάται άν είσαι ηλεκτρονικός του πολυτεχνείου,των ΤΕΙ,των ΙΕΚ, των ΤΕΕ ή από παρακολούθηση κάποιου σεμιναρίου ή ''σχολείου'' στην ΑΕΝ. Διαφέρουν σημαντικά οι ονομασίες μεταξύ τους και στον τίτλο και στα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα

----------


## m@nos

> Νομίζω πως πρέπει να είναι *3rd Engineer* καθώς αποτελεί τίτλο ναυτικής ιεραρχίας αξιωματικών μηχανής εμπορικών πλοίων.Τώρα για το ηλεκτρονικός δεν ξέρω. Εξαρτάται άν είσαι ηλεκτρονικός του πολυτεχνείου,των ΤΕΙ,των ΙΕΚ, των ΤΕΕ ή από παρακολούθηση κάποιου σεμιναρίου ή ''σχολείου'' στην ΑΕΝ. Διαφέρουν σημαντικά οι ονομασίες μεταξύ τους και στον τίτλο και στα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα


πολυτεχνειο μηχανικοσ!δεν μαρεσει το 3rd engineer kapos alios legete

----------


## dkampouroglou

> πολυτεχνειο μηχανικοσ!δεν μαρεσει το 3rd engineer kapos alios legete


Αφού φίλε m@nos δεν σου αρέσει το 3rd engineer τότε μπορείς στην υπογραφή σου να γραφεις Prime Minister ή President. Στην Ελλάδα είμαστε εξ'άλλου και ο καθένας μπορεί να δηλώνει ότι θέλει (ή ότι του αρέσει...:wink :Smile:

----------


## dkampouroglou

Ελπίζω να το εκλάβεις σαν αστείο και να μην νευριάσεις...

----------


## mastrokostas

> πολυτεχνειο μηχανικοσ!δεν μαρεσει το 3rd engineer kapos alios legete


Πες μου λεβέντη μου πως θέλεις εσύ να σε λεμε , και θα σε λεμε .Διότι αυτό που γράφεις εκεί είναι αυτό που σου απάντησε ο dkampouroglou, 3rd  engineer .

----------


## nautikos

Ρε παιδια λυπηθειτε μας...Τι καθεσετε και συζητατε τοση ωρα, καραβολατρικο site ειμαστε, νομιζω... :Confused:  Συμφωνω με την προταση του dkampouroglou, για να μην κανω καμια δικια μου προταση... :Smile:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για να βάλουμε τα πράγματα στη θέση τους θα μου επιτρέψετε μια μικρή παρένθεση το Nautilia.gr είναι ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟ site και υπάρχει για να συζητάνε και να ανταλάσουν απόψεις άνθρωποι που ενδιαφέρονται για τη θάλασσα καιτη ναυτιλία είτε επαγγελματικά (ναυτικοί, στελέχη ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών, ναυπηγοί, ναυλομεσίτες κ.λπ.) είτε ερασιτεχνικά (από ιστιοπλοΐα και σκάφη μέχρι καραβολάτρες) είτε φοιτητές ΑΕΝ και Ναυτιλιακών τμημάτων και προφανώς καθένας παρακολουθεί και διαβάζε την ενότητα που τον ενδιαφέρει και ή αν νομίζει ότι μπορέι να συνεισφέρει με την άποψή του σε κάποια άλλη. Οπότε κάθε συζήτηση μπορέι να γίνεται με την προυπόθεση ότι τηρούνται οι κανόνες του φόρουμ.

Κλέινω την παρένθεση και επιστρέφω στο θέμα σύμφωνα με το wordweb (http://www.wordwebonline.com/search....arine+engineer) το marine ebngineer περιγράφει τον Μηχανικό Εμπορικού Ναυτικού αλλά αν το ψάξεις παραπάνω περιγράφει και τον Ναυτικό Μηχανολόγο (ειδικότητα παρεμφερή με τους ναυπηγούς που νομίζω είναι και ειδίκευσή τους). Σαν "βαθμός" αξιωματικού ΕΝ περιγράφεται 3d Engineer και έτσι νομίζω μπάινει στις συνθέσεις των πλοίων (κανας γραμματικός που συνέταξε πρόσφατα crew list μπορεί να μας βοηθήσει). Οπότε κατά τη γνώμη μου εξαρτάται που απευθύνεσαι και πρέπει να περιγρτάψεις το επάγγελμά σου αν απευθύνεσαι σε σχετικούς με τη θάλασσα που θα καταλάβουν τι είναι θα πρέπει να υπογράφεις 3d Engineer αν είναι σε τρίτους (που όπως και στα ελληνικά δεν θα το καταλάβουν και θα σε ρωτήσουν "ποιοι είναι οι άλλοι δύο") περιγράφεις τη δουλειά σου όπως λες και στα ελληνικά Μηχανικός ΕΝ ή Μηχανικός στα καράβια.

----------


## m@nos

> Ελπίζω να το εκλάβεις σαν αστείο και να μην νευριάσεις...


oxi re mia xara!!!ok den rotao tpt alo pai sta epomena mnmta
gia tus karavolatres

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να ρωτάς ΚΑΙ για αυτό είναι τοπ φόρουμ να κοιτάς βέβαια μήπως έχει απαντηθέι σε προηγούμενο post (με κοντά στις 55.000 πολύ πιθανό κάποια να απαντά στην απορία σου. Από ότι είδα στο αγγλοελληνικό γλωσσάρι του ο Οπτήρ στη σελίδα 10 (από το γλωσσάρι) δίνει και Second Engineer (μάλλον κατά το Second Mate για τη γέφυρα) δεν ξέρω πόσο συχνά χρησιμοποιήται.

----------


## Leo

Ο Γ Μηχανικός είναι ο 3rd Engineer
O B Μηχανικός είναι ο 2nd Engineer
Το Ηλεκτρονικός είναι ειδικότητα?
Αν το στολίσουμε λίγο θα γίνει όλο μαζί κάπως έτσι:

3rd Engineer Merchant Marine - Electronic (?)

----------


## dkampouroglou

Ναι ναι , Super Electronic Πλάσμα ... (ΜΙΚΡΟ)

----------


## Michael

Αν ακόμα έχει κάποια σημασία...
-Marine Engineer για μηχανικός από ΑΕΝ γενικώς και πάσης τάξεως,
-3rd Engineer ως βαθμός στο πλοίο (όπως λέμε "τρίτος"),
-Chief Engineer για τον πρώτο,
-ενίοτε υπάρχει 4th Engineer, στα ελληνικά βαπόρια πάντως δεν υπάρχει,
-Πιο σπάνια έχω συναντήσει και Engine Officer, (προφανώς σε αντιδιαστολή προς το Deck Officer),
-Για δόκιμο συνήθως το Jounior Engineer
-Electrician για τον ηλεκτρολόγο,
-Για τον... Ηλεκτρονικό, μάλλον πρόκειται για βραχυκλώμα...! :Wink: 
-Κατά τα άλλα συμφωνώ με τον μαστρο-Κώστα: _"Πες μου λεβέντη μου πως θέλεις εσύ να σε λεμε , και θα σε λεμε..." _

----------


## Petros

Για τον Δοκιμο Μηχανικο δεν ισχυει και τον Engine Cadet? Ετσι μιας και το ανοιξαμε το θεμα να τα ξεκαθαρισουμε. (Αν και νομιζω ειναι το ιδιο)

Ο Μανος μπηκε για μαλλι και βγηκε κουρεμενος, γιατι σε λιγο δοκιμο θα τον κανουμε παλι  :Smile:

----------


## Michael

> Για τον Δοκιμο Μηχανικο δεν ισχυει και τον Engine Cadet? Ετσι μιας και το ανοιξαμε το θεμα να τα ξεκαθαρισουμε. (Αν και νομιζω ειναι το ιδιο)


Νομίζω ότι κανονικά το cadet αναφερόταν αρχικά μόνο για κουβέρτα. Πάντως το έχω δει να γράφεται και έτσι κατα κόρον. Επομένως εφόσον έτσι χρησιμοποιείται, και λάθος να είναι...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κι ένα ακόμα αγγλοαγλικό γλωσάρι ναυτικών και ναυτιλιακών όρων:
http://www.trans-inst.org/seawords.htm#mg

----------


## dkampouroglou

> Αν ακόμα έχει κάποια σημασία...
> -*Marine Engineer για μηχανικός από ΑΕΝ γενικώς και πάσης τάξεως*,
> -3rd Engineer ως βαθμός στο πλοίο (όπως λέμε "τρίτος"),
> -Chief Engineer για τον πρώτο,
> -ενίοτε υπάρχει 4th Engineer, στα ελληνικά βαπόρια πάντως δεν υπάρχει,
> -Πιο σπάνια έχω συναντήσει και Engine Officer, (προφανώς σε αντιδιαστολή προς το Deck Officer),
> -Για δόκιμο συνήθως το Jounior Engineer
> -Electrician για τον ηλεκτρολόγο,
> -Για τον... Ηλεκτρονικό, μάλλον πρόκειται για βραχυκλώμα...!
> -Κατά τα άλλα συμφωνώ με τον μαστρο-Κώστα: _"Πες μου λεβέντη μου πως θέλεις εσύ να σε λεμε , και θα σε λεμε..."_


Φίλε Michael μου φαίνεται μπερδεύεις τον *Marine Engineer* (ελληνιστί Ναυτικός Μηχανολόγος, που σωστά προαναφέρθηκε πως είναι μεταπτυχιακή ειδίκευση των Ναυπηγών κυρίως κατά τα πρότυπα του UK, με τον _Maritime Engineer_ που αντιστοιχεί σε Μηχανικό Ναυτιλίας, κατά τα ίδια πρότυπα.
Δεν πάω να σε διορθώσω, αλλά θεωρώ πως πρέπει να γίνουμε κάποτε άνθρωποι στην Ελλάδα, έστω και ''...τοις τίτλοις...'' για αρχή. :Razz:

----------


## Κυριάκος Μαύρος

Ψάχνω κάποιο βιβλίο με τα βασικά περί σκάφους και θάλασσας, το οποίο θα με βοηθήσει και στις εξετάσεις για άδεια οδήγησης μικρού σκάφους τις οποίες υπολογίζω να δώσω το επόμενο καλοκαίρι. Αν υπάρχει κάποιο βιβλίο που γνωρίζετε (ή κάποια ιστοσελίδα που να παίζει τον ίδιο ρόλο) θα εκτιμούσα να μου δίνεται τις λεπτομέριες του για να το βρώ.

----------


## Κουμπαρος

Κυριάκο,
το "Ιστιοπλοία και ναυτική τέχνη" του Π.Στρούζα είναι ένα εξαιρετικό βιβλίο κατά την άποψη μου.

----------


## Morgan

yaprxoun sxetika themata ...

----------


## Κυριάκος Μαύρος

Κουμπάρε,
ήδη επικοινώνησα με το βιβλιοπωλείο που συνεργάζομαι για να μου το βρούν. Ευχαριστώ, θα γράψω σχόλια όταν το τελειώσω. 

Μόργκαν,
κοίταξα στο ναυτίλια αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό γι'αυτό και ρώτησα. Αν έχεις κάποιο σχετικό θέμα υπόψη σου θα το εκτιμούσα να βάλεις τον σύνδεσμο.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι κουμπάρε, οποιεσδήποτε άλλες εισηγήσεις ευπρόσδεκτες. 

Κ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Κουμπάρε,
> Μόργκαν,
> κοίταξα στο ναυτίλια αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό γι'αυτό και ρώτησα. Αν έχεις κάποιο σχετικό θέμα υπόψη σου θα το εκτιμούσα να βάλεις τον σύνδεσμο.


Για ιστιοπλοϊκή βιβλιογραφία υπάρχει αυτό το θέμα που θα βρείς αρκετές προτάσεις για βιβλία και σχόλια για αυτά.3
Αν θες κάτι σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή ή εργαλεία μάθησης δες και σε αυτό το θέμα

----------


## Κυριάκος Μαύρος

Παναγιώτη, πολύ καλά τα θέματα που έβαλες. Έδωσα ήδη παραγγελία στο papasotiriou.gr (γιατί φαίνεται στην Κύπρο είναι δύσκολο να βρεθούν τα συγκεκριμένα που θέλω). Σε ευχαρίστώ για την πληροφόρηση... και ελπίζω αυτή την φορά να δημοσιευτεί η απάντηση μου (γιατί είναι η τρίτη φορά που την γράφω και ενώ φαίνονται όλα εντάξει την επομένη δεν είναι στο φόρουμ).

----------


## Morgan

Dhmosieyseis pou den aforoun amesa to thema diagrafontai.
Mporeis na apantas sto thema pou hdh o Panagiwths se parepempse.
Otidhpote allo, to synexizoume me pm.

----------


## Michael

> Φίλε Michael μου φαίνεται μπερδεύεις τον (ελληνιστί Ναυτικός Μηχανολόγος, που σωστά προαναφέρθηκε πως είναι μεταπτυχιακή ειδίκευση των Ναυπηγών κυρίως κατά τα πρότυπα του UK, με τον _Maritime Engineer_ που αντιστοιχεί σε Μηχανικό Ναυτιλίας, κατά τα ίδια πρότυπα.


Δεν ξέρω για τα πρότυπα, ίσως να έχουν ορίσει κάτι για να μπορούν να συνεννούνται, άλλα το *Marine Engineer* είναι αυτό που έχω συναντήσει συχνότερα στην σχετικά μικρή καριέρα μου. Τώρα για το ποιά είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ Μarine και Maritime είναι ενδιαφέρων θέμα. Η εντύπωση που έχω είναι ότι οι όροι είναι σχεδόν ταυτόσημοι με το Μarine να σημαίνει "ναυτικός" και το Maritime "ναυτιλιακός". Ποιά η διαφορά τους στα ελληνικά;
Ενδεικτικά:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marine_engineering
αλλά και: http://www.skk.mek.dtu.dk/English/Education/MSC.aspx

Πολλές φορές διάφοροι όροι συγχέωνται διότι χρησιμποποιούνται από διαφορετικές ομάδες ανθρώπων με διαφορετικό νόημα. Και όταν αυτές οι ομάδες αρχίζουν να συναντιούνται και να συνομιλούνε υπάρχει σύγχυση.




> Δεν πάω να σε διορθώσω, αλλά θεωρώ πως πρέπει να γίνουμε κάποτε άνθρωποι στην Ελλάδα, έστω και ''...τοις τίτλοις...'' για αρχή.


Μα αρέσει να με διορθώνουν, δίοτι μαθαίνω περισσότερα και τα μάθαίνω καλύτερα.
(Τώρα τί σχέση έχει η ανθρωπία με τους τίτλους, αδυνάτω να καταρχήν να κατανοήσω...!)

----------


## Κυριάκος Μαύρος

Αβάρα: απώθησε, σπρώξε
Αβαράρω: απωθώ, σπρώχνω
Αγάντα: κράτα, πρόβαλε αντίσταση
Απίκο: ρίξε την άγκυρα επί τόπου (κατακόρυφα)
Αρόδου: αγκυροβολημένο χωρίς να δέσει κάβους στη στεριά
Κοτσάρω: γαντζώνω, δένω, στηρίζω
Λασκάρω: ξεσφίγγω τεντωμένο σχοινί (π.χ. λασκάρω την σκότα)
Μάϊνα: κατέβασε (π.χ. τα πανιά)
Μανούβρα: χειρισμός
Μόλα: άφησε, λύσε και ελευθέρωσε τα σχοινιά
Μπόσικος: χαλαρός (παίρνω τα μπόσικα)
Νέτα: ελεύθερα (καδένα, άγκυρα, σχοινιά)
Νετάρω: ελευθερώνω, τακτοποιώ (συνήθως για πανιά, σχοινιά)
Ντουκιάρω: διπλώνω και τακτοποιώ τα σχοινιά
Ξεκοτσάρω: ξεγαντώνω (αντίθετο του κοτσάρω)
Πρυμάτσες: σχοινιά που δένουν στην πρύμη κατά την αγκυροβολία στο λιμάνι
Ράδα: αγκυροβόλιο έξω από το λιμάνι
Ρεμέτζο: σχοινία και εξαρτήματα μόνιμου αγκυροβολίου
Ρεμετζάρω: δένω το σκάφος στο ρεμέτζο
Τραβέρσο: αντιμονή, αντίθετα από τον άνεμο (κόντρα στον άνεμο ή στο κύμα)
Φέρμα: τέντωσε, σφίξε (πανί, σχοινί)
Φερμάρω: τεντώνω, σφίγγω (πανί, σχοινί), είναι το αντίθετο του λασκάρω
Φουντάρω: ρίχνω την άγκυρα
Φούντο: ρίξε την άγκυρα
Φάτσα: Δεχόμαστε τον άνεμο από πιο κλειστή γωνία εκείνης που τον έχουμε ή από κατεύθυνση μικρότερης γωνίας από ό,τι τον έχουμε (συνήθεις μικροαλλαγές στη διεύθυνση του ανέμου προς τα πλώρα)
Σιγόντο: Δεχόμαστε τον άνεμο από πιο ανοιχτή γωνία εκείνης που τον έχουμε ή από κατεύθυνση μεγαλύτερης γωνίας από ό,τι τον έχουμε
Ορτσάρω: στρέφω το σκάφος προς τον άνεμο
Όρτσα α λα μπάντα: Tack ή αναστροφή: Περνάω την πλώρη μου από τη διεύθυνση του ανέμου
Πότζα α λα μπάντα: Τσίμα ή υποστροφή: Περνάω την πρύμη μου από τη διεύθυνση του ανέμου
Ποδίζω: στρέφω το σκάφος μακριά από την πορεία του ανέμου

Πηγή: _Ιστιοπλοΐα και Ναυτική Τέχνη_ (2007), Παναγιώτη Γ. Στρούζα

----------


## nikie11

panagiwth, euxaristw para polu gia thn nautiki orologia se attachments!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Εγ΄ω μόνο τα ανέβασα η δουλειά είναι του μέλους Οπτήρ

----------


## navigation

Με τον όρο...παροπλίζεται ...τι εννοούμε?

----------


## Leo

Παροπλίζεται: Δένει σε ένα λιμάνι ή αγκυροβολεί σε ασφαλές αγκυροβόλιο και δεν εκτελεί δρομολόγια, παραμένει ακίνητο για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα.

----------


## navigation

Ευχαριστω πολυ Leo...μια διευκρίνηση μόνο οταν ένα καραβι είναι παροπλισμένο υποχρεούται να εχει μέσα πλήρωμα ασφαλείας?

----------


## Leo

Όχι δνε υποχρεούται. Φύλακες μόνο (βατσιμάνη -δες).. :Wink:

----------


## Κουμπαρος

Τον 'σαλούμπαρδο' τον ανάφερε κανείς στην ορολογία.
Αλλιώς 'outhaul'.

----------


## Aiolos430

Poly kalo 
Sygxaritiria :Very Happy:

----------


## MELE

ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΛΕΞΙΚΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ????ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## kostas-gus

Φιλε MELE εχω ενα λεξικο ναυτικων ορων και εχει ταυτοχρονα απαντησεις σε αγγλικα/ιταλικα/γαλλικα/ισπανικα.Παρα τον ογκο πληροφοριων που προσφερει το λεξικο δεν εχει μεγαλο μεγεθος.Στο λεω αυτο γιατι το εψαξα σε ηλεκτρονικη μορφη η' CD αλλα δεν το βρηκα και το πηρα στην κανονικη μορφη.Αν αλλαξεις γνωμη και ενδιαφερεσαι για το λεξικο που σου ειπα, θα σου πω απο που το πηρα,αμα ειναι και θες ενα παρομοιο.Εχει τα παντα.Πιστευω οι αλλοι να βοηθησουν περισσοτερο...

----------


## MELE

σε ευχαριστω.αν μπορεις πες μου απο που το πηρες.αν καποιοσ αλλος δεν εχει καποια καλυτερη λυση να αγορασω αυτο.σε ευχαριστω

----------


## kostas-gus

Το λεξικο αυτο το εχει το βιβλιοπωλιο ''Παπασωτηριου''.Δεν θυμαμαι που ειναι, αλλα-αν θυμαμαι καλα- ειναι στο κεντρο της Αθηνας.Ειναι πασιγνωστο θα το βρεις...Το λεξικο γραφει πανω ''πενταγλωσσο λεξικο ναυτικων ορων'' και ετσι θα το ζητησεις .Για συγγραφεα εχει το ονομα '' Π. Ε. Σεγδιτσα''......Εχει 15.68 ευρω..Σου λεω τα χαρακτηριστικα μπας και δεν το εχει και παει να σου πασαρει κανα αλλο λεξικο λιγοτερο καλο....
Φιλε,εχει περιεχομενα στο πισω μερος του λεξικου οπου αναζητας αυτο που θες σε οποια γλωσσα θελεις και παραπεμπει στην απαντηση με τις απαντησεις στις υπολοιπες ξενες γλωσσες απο αυτην που εψαξες...Ειναι φοβερο και βολικο.Βεβαια σε ηλεκτρονικη μορφη θα ηταν καλυτερα αλλα δεν μπορουμε να τα εχουμε ολα...

----------


## MELE

ayto psaxnw.ena lexiko se ilektroniki morfi.mporei to biblio na einai kalo alla oxi san na to exeis mesa ston ypologisti.se eyxaristw pantws poy asxolithikes.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Λεξικό (ελληνικό) ναυτικών όρων από το Ίδρυμα Ευγενίδη μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε εδώ http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr/appdata...f/e_j00002.pdf

----------


## nickparalia1

Παιδες για να παω να κανω αιτηση ναυτολογησης στην εταιρεια θα πρεπει πρωτα να εχω εκδοσει το φυλλαδιο και να εχω ασφαλεστει στο νατ η μπορω να τα κανω αυτα  μεχρι να φυγω στο βαπορι? ααα και κατι
 αλλο ο δοκιμος αξιωματικος Ε.Ν. πως ειναι στα αγγλικα?

----------


## nickparalia1

Παιδες για να παω να κανω αιτηση ναυτολογησης στην εταιρεια θα πρεπει πρωτα να εχω εκδοσει το φυλλαδιο και να εχω ασφαλεστει στο νατ η μπορω να τα κανω αυτα μεχρι να φυγω στο βαπορι? ααα και κατι
αλλο ο δοκιμος αξιωματικος Ε.Ν. πως ειναι στα αγγλικα?

----------


## marios.sp

> Παιδες για να παω να κανω αιτηση ναυτολογησης στην εταιρεια θα πρεπει πρωτα να εχω εκδοσει το φυλλαδιο και να εχω ασφαλεστει στο νατ η μπορω να τα κανω αυτα μεχρι να φυγω στο βαπορι? ααα και κατι
> αλλο ο δοκιμος αξιωματικος Ε.Ν. πως ειναι στα αγγλικα?


Μπορεις να πας να κανεις αιτηση σε οποιαδηποτε εταιρια χωρις ακομα να εχεις το ναυτικο φυλλαδιο.Απλα για να σε εχουν υποψιν τους.Ο δοκιμος αξιωματικος στα αγγλικα ειναι Apprentice Officer.

----------


## ChiefMate

> Παιδες για να παω να κανω αιτηση ναυτολογησης στην εταιρεια θα πρεπει πρωτα να εχω εκδοσει το φυλλαδιο και να εχω ασφαλεστει στο νατ η μπορω να τα κανω αυτα μεχρι να φυγω στο βαπορι? ααα και κατι
> αλλο ο δοκιμος αξιωματικος Ε.Ν. πως ειναι στα αγγλικα?


 
Οπου κ να πας χωρις φυλλαδιο δεν προκειται να σε παρουν,διοτι ειναι το πρωτο πραγμα που σου ζητηνε,κ θα χτυπησει ασχημα αν απαντησεις τωρα το βγαζω....
Οποτε κανε οτι πρεπει κ μερικες μερες πριν το βγαλεις ξεκινα την αναζητηση!

Ο δοκιμος στα αγγλικα λεγεται Apprentice Officer της κουβερτας, Apprentice Engineer της Μηχανης.
Επισης υπαρχει κ η ονομασια Deck Cadet που προερχεται απο την Αγγλικη βαρια κ καθημερινη διαλεκτο κ αναφερεται στον Δοκιμο με την εννοια του Εκπαιδευομενου.....

Μια φορα ηρθε ενας Φιλιπινεζος που εψαχνε τον Δοκιμο κ μου λεει:
Chief,where is Apprentice Master????
Αρα υπαρχει κ αυτος ο χαρακτηρισμος....(Το τελευταιο ειναι 100% λαθος..)

----------


## Eng

> Μια φορα ηρθε ενας Φιλιπινεζος που εψαχνε τον Δοκιμο κ μου λεει:
> Chief,where is Apprentice Master????
> Αρα υπαρχει κ αυτος ο χαρακτηρισμος....(Το τελευταιο ειναι 100% λαθος..)


Επεσες απλά σε..ψώνιο Φιλιππινεζο  :Very Happy: . Πάντως σαν εννοια ειναι ο Deck / Eng. Cadet.
Και βεβαια το φυλάδιο δεν ειναι ιδιαίτερα δυσκολο να το βγαλεις. Απο κει και περα ξεκιναν τα..δυσκολα! 
Καλη αρχη!

----------


## JohnnyLeeHook

> Μπορεις να πας να κανεις αιτηση σε οποιαδηποτε εταιρια χωρις ακομα να εχεις το ναυτικο φυλλαδιο.Απλα για να σε εχουν υποψιν τους.Ο δοκιμος αξιωματικος στα αγγλικα ειναι Apprentice Officer.



cadet officer dokimos sxolh 
aprrentice officer dokimos praktikos

----------


## XaMeNoS

> cadet officer dokimos sxolh 
> aprrentice officer dokimos praktikos



Cadet kai apprentice einai to idio..apla to apprentice einai pio kyrile..Kai ta dyo shmainoun dokimos..

----------


## Pavliaris

> Cadet kai apprentice einai to idio..apla to apprentice einai pio kyrile..Kai ta dyo shmainoun dokimos..


Κανεις λαθος δεν ειναι θεμα κυριλας!!!!!! Απλα παλια πηγενανε σαν δοκιμοι χωρις να βγαλουν καποια σχολη και γινοντουσταν εμπειρικα αξιωματικοι αυτος ειναι ο apprentice...!!!!!! Και cadet ειναι ο δοκιμος που ειναι απο σχολη. προσεχε τι λες για να μην μπερδευεις τον κοσμο.

----------


## KaptanMitsos

Παιδιά επειδή ακούω ότι να ναι εδώ μέσα!!!!

Έλεος!!!

Apprentice είναι ο πρακτικός δόκιμος.
Cadet είναι ο δόκιμος σχολής.

Αν φοιτά κάποιος στις ΑΕΝ είναι Cadet.

Μην γράφετε ότι σας κατεβαίνει στο κεφάλι!!!!
¶κου κει κυρίλα......

:?:?:?

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Deck Cadet είναι καθαρά ο *σπουδαστής* μέσα και έξω απο το βαπόρι.
Apprentice officer εννοείται ο δόκιμος αξιωματικός, δηλαδή ο έχων το δίπλωμα ή ο μαθητευόμενος που πάλι μπορεί είναι ο σπουδαστής

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως το γράφει ο Roger Rabbit είναι και τα δύο σωστά. Apprentice είναι ο μαθητευόμενος ενώ Cadet είναι ο σπουδαστής σχολών αξιωματικών ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ για την ιστορία του όρου. Νικήτα πώς σε έγραφαν στο crew list στο βαπόρι;

Πάντως εγώ θυμάμαι το cadet πρέπει να αλλάξω πορεία η δίοπτευση από την πυξίδα σε αληθή CADET: *C*ompass ->*AD*d *E*ast (variation)->*T*rue

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Όπως το γράφει ο Roger Rabbit είναι και τα δύο σωστά. Apprentice είναι ο μαθητευόμενος ενώ Cadet είναι ο σπουδαστής σχολών αξιωματικών ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ για την ιστορία του όρου. Νικήτα πώς σε έγραφαν στο crew list στο βαπόρι;
> 
> Πάντως εγώ θυμάμαι το cadet πρέπει να αλλάξω πορεία η δίοπτευση από την πυξίδα σε αληθή CADET: *C*ompass ->*AD*d *E*ast (variation)->*T*rue


Στο crew list μας έγραφαν apprentice off. Παναγιώτη.!

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν σημαίνει ότι ήταν και σωστό...
Εγώ τους γράφω Deck & Engine Cadet

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πάντος αφού και τα δύο μπάινουν σε crew list σημάινει ότι και τα δύο χρησιμοποιούνται (οποτε δεν υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος κάποια υπηρεσία όπως Coast Guard, immigration κ.λπ. να καταλάβει τι σημάινει).

Σήμερα που οι δόκιμοι είναι ακόμα στη σχολή όταν ταξιδεύουν είναι πιο σωστό το cadet παλιότερα που κάποιος τέλειωνε τη σχολή και μετά έπρεπε να μαζέψει υπηρεσία για να γίνει ανθυποπλοίαρχος ή τρίτος μηχανικός πιο σωστό ήταν το apprentice officer. Στην Αγγλία apprentice είναι αυτός που εργάζεται για απόκτηση εμπειρίας (πχ τα αγγλικά stage λέγονται apprenticeship ή ο ασκούμενος δικηγόρος λέγεται apprentice lawyer).

----------


## Leo

Από το Navtex Warning που ανέβασε ο φίλος μας ο Παναγιώτης στο Chat και αφορούσε το Ω/Γ Αιγαίο, διαβάσαμε τον όρο 
*" Wide berth requested "*
Γνωρίζουμε, υποθέτω, τι θέλει να πει ο στιχουργός έτσι?

----------


## mastrokostas

Προχθές στο Saga Rose μιλούσα με ένα Εγγλέζο δόκιμο της γέφυρας που έχει ακόμη 6 μήνες σπουδών στην σχολή του ,και μου συστήθηκε σαν Cadet .

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Δεν σημαίνει ότι ήταν και σωστό...
> Εγώ τους γράφω Deck & Engine Cadet


Συμφωνώ, γιατί έτσι ας πούμε δεν ξεχώριζε αυτός που επρόκειτο να πιάσει ανθ/χος ή 3ος αντίστοιχα καθώς αυτοί είναι APP.OFF. :Smile:

----------


## captparis

> Πάντος αφού και τα δύο μπάινουν σε crew list σημάινει ότι και τα δύο χρησιμοποιούνται (οποτε δεν υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος κάποια υπηρεσία όπως Coast Guard, immigration κ.λπ. να καταλάβει τι σημάινει).
> 
> Σήμερα που οι δόκιμοι είναι ακόμα στη σχολή όταν ταξιδεύουν είναι πιο σωστό το cadet παλιότερα που κάποιος τέλειωνε τη σχολή και μετά έπρεπε να μαζέψει υπηρεσία για να γίνει ανθυποπλοίαρχος ή τρίτος μηχανικός πιο σωστό ήταν το apprentice officer. Στην Αγγλία apprentice είναι αυτός που εργάζεται για απόκτηση εμπειρίας (πχ τα αγγλικά stage λέγονται apprenticeship ή ο ασκούμενος δικηγόρος λέγεται apprentice lawyer).


Συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου σου , το 83 εμεις που τελειωναμε την σχολη ειμασταν Aprentice Officers
Τωρα εχουμε μονο Deck Cadets or Eng. cadets εκτος και αν καποιος δοκιμος εχει τελειωσει την σχολη και δεν εχει συμπληρωσει την αναλογη υπηρεσια για να του εκδωθει το Διπλωμα και μπαρκαρει τοτε και μονο τοτε θα ονομαζετε Apprentice .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Από το Navtex Warning που ανέβασε ο φίλος μας ο Παναγιώτης στο Chat και αφορούσε το Ω/Γ Αιγαίο, διαβάσαμε τον όρο 
> *" Wide berth requested "*
> Γνωρίζουμε, υποθέτω, τι θέλει να πει ο στιχουργός έτσι?


Μια και εχτές ήρθε μια παρόμοια Navtex Warning:
ZCZC HA78
121020 UTC JAN 10
IRAKLEIO RADIO NAVWARN 19/10
SARONIKOS GULF
SCIENTIFIC RESEARCH
BY R/V AIGAIO/SXYY
IN THE AREA BOUNDED BY:
37-57,00N  023-35,00E
37-55,42N  023-35,45E
37-53,00N  023-32,00E
37-52,36N  023-38,30E
37-50,45N  023-27,30E
37-47,23N  023-42,04E
37-46,08N  023-35,40E
37-52,67N  023-35,23E
*WIDE BERTH REQUESTED*
CANCEL THIS MSG 142200 UTC JAN 10
NNNN

Ας δούμε τη σημασία του όρου για αυτούς που τους έχει ξεφύγει.
Το wide: ευρύς, φαρδύς , πλατύς το καταλαβαίνουμε, όπως και το requested: απαιτείται.
Η λέξη Berth έχει πολλές σημασίες που ακόμα και τα αγγλίκά (Cambridge, Oxford κ.λπ.) λεξικά δεν δίνουν όλες τις σημασίες. Από το Λεξιό ναυτικών όρων του C.W. T. LAYTON:
*Berth.* Place in which a vessel is moored or secured. 
Space around a vessel at anchor, and in which she will swing. 
An allotted accommodationin a ship.
 Employment aboard a ship. 
To berth a vessel is to place her in a desired or required position. 
*Berth and Space.* Alternative form of 'Room and Space'.

Η φράση όμως *give a wide berth* από όπου προέρχεται το wide berth (τηλεγραφικά) στο NAVTEX σημάινει "μένω αρκετά μακρυά από κάτι" (κίνδυνο, πλοίο, κ.λπ.)

----------


## odysseas1985

> Ψαξω παντού να βρω μαθήματα ναυτιλίακής ορολογιας αλλά δεν εχω καταφερει κάτι  , μήπως κάποιος γνωρίζει να με βοηθησει????
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!


olga, naftiliaki orologia kanoun ta frontistiria interlingua. kai exoun kai poli kalo vivlio. ego pou kano eimai poly efcharistimenos. kalyptei sxedon olous, an oxi olous, tous tomeis tis naftilias.

----------


## odysseas1985

olga, naftiliaki orologia kanoun ta frontistiria interlingua. kai exoun kai poli kalo vivlio. ego pou kano eimai poly efcharistimenos. kalyptei sxedon olous, an oxi olous, tous tomeis tis naftilias.

----------


## steve

Αγγλική Μηχανολογική Ορολογία

Ψάχνω φροντιστήριο στην περιοχή του πειραιά, καλλιθέα, αθηνα που να διδάσκει αγγλική μηχανολογική ορολογία είμαι μαθητής στο ναυτικό λύκειο του πειραιά και θέλω να πάρω κάποιο πιστοποιητικό επάνω σε αυτό γνωρίζω ότι υπάρχει πιστοποιητικό αλλα δεν γνωρίζω από που μπορώ να το πάρω

σας ευχάριστο εκ των προτερων αναμμένο την απάντηση σας

----------


## LordSnotball

Σπέρα παίδες,

λόγω δουλειάς, ψάχνω απελπιζμένα μετάφραση της φράσης "Lazy Jack"... 

Να μπορέσω να προσφέρω και εγώ κάτι, βρείτε παρακάτω το ποιό εκτεταμένο λεξικό ναυτικής ορολογιας που εχω βρέι στο διαδύκτιο:

http://www.lexique-jo.org/2004/lexique.cfm?rubrique=VOIL

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προταίρων

-Snottie

***Did You Know: Even the Calendar,  after Monday and Tuesday, goes W T F ***

----------


## Παναγιώτης

To Lazy jack θα το μετέφραζα ...τεμπέλη. Είναι σχοινί που μοιάζει με μαντεκι αλλά έχει σκοπό να βοηθά το πανί να κατεβαίνει σωστά στη μάτσα.
Lazy_jack_diagram.PNG

----------


## LordSnotball

> To Lazy jack θα το μετέφραζα ...τεμπέλη. Είναι σχοινί που μοιάζει με μαντεκι αλλά έχει σκοπό να βοηθά το πανί να κατεβαίνει σωστά στη μάτσα.
> Lazy_jack_diagram.PNG



Σε ευχαριστώ θερμά, έψαχνα αυτόν τον όρο ένα μήνα!

το σχεδιάγραμμα το έχω ξαναδεί στο http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lazy_jack αλλά δεν εβρισκα την ελληνική μετάφραση πουθενά

ουφ, ανακούφιση...

-Snottie

***Did You Know: Even the Calendar,  after Monday and Tuesday, goes W T F ***

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από τη wikipedia πήρα το σκίτσο και ξέχασα να βάλω παραπομπή.
Ο lazy jack χρησιμοποιέιται κυρίως στα σκάφη σύγχρονα ιστιοπλοϊκά οπότε δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει ελληνικός όρος. Τα μπρύρια που μπορέις να δείς εδώ ότι βοηθούν στο μάζεμα του πανιού στις σκούνες δεν έχουν την ίδια λειτουργία με τον lazy jack γιατί τα μπρούλια (brails sta αγγλικά) πιάνουν στον αετό του πανιού και όχι σε μάτσα όπως ο lazy jack. Ακόμα ο lazy jack είναι απλώς ένας οδηγός του πανιού ώστε να μαζέυται πάνω στη μάτσα και όχι στο κατάστρωμα ενώ τα μπρύνια είναι μέρος της αρματωσιάς. Οπότε όπως είπα και παραπάνω θα το μετέφραζα τεμπέλη και σε παρένθεση θα έβαζα lazy jack.

----------


## leonidas11

> Μία πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συγκέντρωσης και απόδοσης στα ελληνικά αγγλικών όρων από το μέλος του φόρουμ οπτήρ.
> Με τη γνωστή μεθοδικότητα του οπτήρα συγκεντρώθηκαν πολλοί ναυτικοί όροι και μετά από έρευνα αποδόθηκαν στα ελληνικά τόσο στην επίσημη ορολογία όσο και στην καθομιλουμένη γλώσσα των ναυτικών και σε πολλές περιπτώσσεις έχει δοθεί και παράδειγμα από τη χρήση του ελληνικόυ όρου μέσα από κείμενα, ανάμεσα στα άλλα παρατίθενται εξαντλητικά όροι που αναφέρονται στα μέρη, είδη και μεγέθη πλοίων, σε έγγραφα θαλασσίων μεταφορών, σε όρους ναυλώσεων και όρους ναυτασφαλίσεων.


Μήπως υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τα αρχεία zip ή το πρόβλημα το έχω μόνο εγώ; Στη διαδικασία αποσυμπίεσης (!) μου βγάζει μήνυμα λάθους για όλα τα zip... (δεν αναγνωρίζει λέει το φορματ ή είναι κατεστραμμένα)

----------


## gsim

> Μία πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συγκέντρωσης και απόδοσης στα ελληνικά αγγλικών όρων από το μέλος του φόρουμ οπτήρ.
> Με τη γνωστή μεθοδικότητα του οπτήρα συγκεντρώθηκαν πολλοί ναυτικοί όροι και μετά από έρευνα αποδόθηκαν στα ελληνικά τόσο στην επίσημη ορολογία όσο και στην καθομιλουμένη γλώσσα των ναυτικών και σε πολλές περιπτώσσεις έχει δοθεί και παράδειγμα από τη χρήση του ελληνικόυ όρου μέσα από κείμενα, ανάμεσα στα άλλα παρατίθενται εξαντλητικά όροι που αναφέρονται στα μέρη, είδη και μεγέθη πλοίων, σε έγγραφα θαλασσίων μεταφορών, σε όρους ναυλώσεων και όρους ναυτασφαλίσεων.


Ενδιαφέρομαι να μεταφράσω αγγλόφωνη ναυτική λογοτεχνία στα ελληνικά και αυτή εδώ η δουλειά είναι η καλύτερη που υπάρχει στο διαδίκτυο. Όταν, όμως, κατέβασα τα αρχεία zip και πήγα να κάνω την αποσυμπίεση μου έβγαζε ότι τα αρχεία είναι κατεστραμμένα. Γίνεται να ξανααναρτηθούν;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δυστυχώς ουτε εγώ τα έχω πρόχειρα. Μπορούμε να βοηθησουμε όμως σε οτι χριεαστεις ρωτόντυας εδώ.

----------

